
Google Spanks Microsoft’s Recent Scroogled Antics - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/21/google-spanks-microsofts-recent-scroogled-antics/
======
benologist
In which AOL takes another step towards replacing their "writers" with random
SEO.

